# Stoltz Boats



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

What is the real/proper name for Stoltz sailboats?


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

As far as I know Stoltz was a local (lower mainland) builderthat produced a few boats back in the day, mostly the Stoltz 25, of which there are a number still around. Smallish, with a stepped cabin, quite narrow I believe. Occasionally they pop up in the Buy and Sell at bargain prices.
btw - if you are still looking at the Rawson 26 there is one in our marina, I could send you pics if you like.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

*Further on Stoltz*

Found this tidbit on another forum:
I have gathered a fair amount of history on the Stoltz 25 and its predecessor the Seahawk 24 and have spoken to people who personally knew the original Stoltz designer. I'm still looking for more of the history of this design. Apparently a group of TCA pilots bought the mould for the boat and built them in Steveston There are quite a few Stoltzes still around. I bought my second Stoltz 25 last year and am currently (attempting) to restore it to its original condition. Any ideas on interior modifications would be greatly appreciated. My interior still has the slide out galley on the starboard side 

This was in a thread on the Pacific Yachting forum from a couple of years ago.
Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

*Stoltz boats*

I have heard so little on Stoltz sailboats. Who designed them? How many models did they produce? Where were they built? Were they only trailer sailers?

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Kiekhaefer (Jul 22, 2011)

My Uncle, Bob Stoltz was the owner and manufacturer of Stoltz Craft boats. My Dad, Spike Stoltz and his other brother George along with their sons-in laws and various employees built all these boats. John Brandlemeier (spelling?) was the designer of the Stoltz24 and Stoltz25. 

The Stoltz24 was built and sold as a hull only that the buyer finished off. The Stoltz25 was built to completion by Stoltz Craft; 30 of which were made. At least that's what my brother-in-law told me who spoke with Bob when he was still alive. Apparently they have a steel encased lead keel which was bolted on with 8 stainless steel 3/4" bolts. 

They had 2 boat shops. Both are now long gone. They were in Steveston down the road from each other. "The Big Boat Shop", (which is what we called it) was at Garry Point. They built bigger fishing boats (mostly wooden I think) there I think which were launched right into the Frazer. There is a park and a parking lot there now. "The Little Boat Shop" is where they made smaller sailboats and runabouts. Fiberglass boats were made there. Uncle Bob and Auntie Verna lived right next door to the little shop.

Bob ran Stoltz Craft from 1945 to 1977 when he sold everything. My cousin Lynn still has some of the Stoltz manufacturer tags.

This picture shows a 13.5' runabout. It must be about 1967 or 68 because I'm 3 or 4 years old in the photo. See the logo on the boat?


----------



## masonc (Mar 13, 2013)

I am new to forum, have put many, many hours into restoration of a 24 ft Stoltz sailboat. Always noticed major differences between 24 and 25 footers, makes sense that 24 ft were hulls completed by owners. I always get comments that the fin keel is identical to those used on Thunderbirds, cast iron, no lead as far as I know. Also I happen to know someone related to Bob Stoltz, a Dan Adams residing in Nanaimo who shared some history of Stoltz craft. Would like to find out the years the 24 foot hulls were manufactured, no identifying marks on boat, other than a piece of old newspaper that found its way into resin during layup. Would really like to get a Stoltz craft logo, or at least a good picture of one I can follow.


----------



## Kiekhaefer (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a close-up of the logo.


----------



## masonc (Mar 13, 2013)

You have a picture of the Stoltz logo; would be great if you could post it! Is Dan Adams a relative of yours? He said Bob was his uncle!


----------



## cap'ngrumpy (Jun 5, 2014)

I owned a Stolz 25 back in the 1970's and thought very highly of it. The yard only knew how to build fishboats, and that is how they built everything. Woven roving, lots of fibre, strong as he'll. They were good sailors too, having the displacement to bash through a pretty good sea, yet fine lined enough to sail in light air too. Most were owner finished with a fair variation of finish. I would always recommend them as a fixer upper because they were easy to work having originally been almost a kit boat


----------



## cap'ngrumpy (Jun 5, 2014)

I owned a Stolz 25 back in the 1970's and thought very highly of it. The yard only knew how to build fishboats, and that is how they built everything. Woven roving, lots of fibre, strong as he'll. They were good sailors too, having the displacement to bash through a pretty good sea, yet fine lined enough to sail in light air too. Most were owner finished with a fair variation of finish. I would always recommend them as a fixer upper because they were easy to work having originally been almost a kit boat
Re the thunderbird reference, they used stock tbird keels hatches and rudders'


----------



## jaffary (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Further on Stoltz*



Faster said:


> Found this tidbit on another forum:
> I have gathered a fair amount of history on the Stoltz 25 and its predecessor the Seahawk 24 and have spoken to people who personally knew the original Stoltz designer. I'm still looking for more of the history of this design. Apparently a group of TCA pilots bought the mould for the boat and built them in Steveston There are quite a few Stoltzes still around. I bought my second Stoltz 25 last year and am currently (attempting) to restore it to its original condition. Any ideas on interior modifications would be greatly appreciated. My interior still has the slide out galley on the starboard side
> 
> This was in a thread on the Pacific Yachting forum from a couple of years ago.
> Cheers


Hello
I just came across your post about the Stoltz 25 and I though I would let you know that we bought the first one made in Bob Stoltz's yard. We named it Mistral and sailed it for several years around BC. You are correct about the TCA pilot and we dealt with someone named Chris.

Bob was a great guy and a quality builder although he didn't build the mould, I think it was built by the Vogels of Cloverdale paints who also built a mould for the Hunter 32.Chris and friends took over the marketing and worked with Bob.

We had 4 small children who slept end to end on the quarter berths but as they grew up we had to upsize and sold her.

Bruce Jaffary


----------



## LNG (May 6, 2015)

Hi ! I have a 25 foot Stoltz as well and I'm going to pick it up and sail it back to where I live , but last winter my outboard was stolen , I am just trying to figure out how big the "outboard hole" at the back is . I just can't remember and want to make sure what I will buy will fit…

Thanks


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

LNG said:


> Hi ! I have a 25 foot Stoltz as well and I'm going to pick it up and sail it back to where I live , but last winter my outboard was stolen , I am just trying to figure out how big the "outboard hole" at the back is . I just can't remember and want to make sure what I will buy will fit&#8230;
> 
> Thanks


What size motor did you have? I looked on line and seems like they were made for smaller outboards, around 5-6 HP.


----------



## jaffary (Aug 17, 2014)

It was quite a few years ago that we owned the boat. We had a 6 hp outboard and I don't think it was in a well on our model but on a bracket. It may have been changed in later models.


----------



## masonc (Mar 13, 2013)

I glassed over the outboard well in the lazarette (hole for motor) - outboard blocks had been installed on the transom so my Yamaha 9.9 hangs off stern. much better set-up but requires an extra long shaft to keep prop in water. The hole used to be 10" x 14", and there was an extra bulkhead in lazarette to support motor. Have no idea what kind of outboard was used in well, but from what I've seen in other Stoltz was likely an 8hp two stroke regular shaft. I recommend my set-up: the hole acted like a drough and created drag. Seemed like a pain to pull motor up through well to sail without dragging prop and shaft through water. Hope this helps!


----------



## LNG (May 6, 2015)

Thanks for all the useful reply , this will really help as I am sure it is obvious , I don't have much experience with boats or sailing but seems like learning as you go and from your mistakes is a pretty efficient way.

There use to be a 6hp mariner 2 stroke in there , but I'm looking at a 4hp johnson 4 stroke right now…might be small but better than rowing ….

Thanks again !


----------



## Kiekhaefer (Jul 22, 2011)

Hi,

My uncle Bob Stoltz was a Small Kiekhaefer Mercury dealer up til Stoltz Craft stopped making runabouts... So early 50's until about 1965. My brother tells me that Bob would put whatever motor the customer wanted in the hole on the 25's. If they wanted an Evinrude, that's what they got. I remember seeing an engine in one of them in the 70's but I don't remember what kind. 

BTW: if anyone can find ANY info on the Stoltz Runabouts of the 50's and 60's please let me know. One thing I do know about them is that they built a bunch and shipped them to Calgary where another manufacturer added a windshield, completed them and put their name tag on them. Don't know what name that was..... I think i need to call my cousin again.


----------



## sonmandelin (Apr 9, 2016)

*Re: Further on Stoltz*

I just bought and live on a super cool pilot house hard pilot house, 89 iv been told but papers are coming soon, so ill know more but as I say mine seems solid, and i have woos stove going when im sailing in winter, mmmmm


----------



## Jay (Jun 9, 2016)

Hey I just bought stoltz 25 and I was wondering if a yamaha 8 hp longshaft, low thrust propellor out board motor will be enough to power it through the tides and weather around the east side of vancouver island


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Jay said:


> Hey I just bought stoltz 25 and I was wondering if a yamaha 8 hp longshaft, low thrust propellor out board motor will be enough to power it through the tides and weather around the east side of vancouver island


You should be fine. We all aim for slack current at the narrows anyway, sometimes foolhardy not to.

As long as the installation is such that the prop doesn't come out of the water easily, should be no worries.

Congrats on the boat.. Name? we'll keep an eye out for you!


----------



## Jay (Jun 9, 2016)

it doesnt have a name yet! thanks for the reply


----------



## Notlob (Sep 29, 2016)

*Re: Further on Stoltz*

Can anyone provide any specs for a Stoltz Seahawk 24? I have to move one and am interested in weight, beam, depth etc. so I can fit a trailer. Thanks.


----------

